# Paulstretch on Mac OS Catalina!



## thesteelydane (Sep 15, 2020)

I found a version of Paulstretch that works on Catalina, and thought it might be useful to some people here, so here you go:









Release v2.2-3 · akx/paulstretch


Now with macOS Catalina build. ⚠️ The build is unsigned, so you will need to right-click the .app file, option-click Open and choose to open anyway.




github.com





Cheers!


----------



## LukaLebani (Oct 19, 2020)

Thank you for posting this !


----------



## rotho (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice one @thesteelydane


----------



## thankyouforthis (Apr 25, 2021)

I just registered to say thank you!


----------



## Unboxed (Apr 27, 2021)

Ditto. Thank you for this!


----------



## Murst Instruments (Apr 28, 2021)

Just love paulstrech, what an amazing tool!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 28, 2021)

I thought this was already included with Audacity?


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 28, 2021)

Great tool! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ryanstrong (May 2, 2021)

Having issues hearing any playback in the app on Big Sur. Anyone else? Anyone aware of a Big Sur version of this?


----------



## BrightIdeas (May 16, 2021)

Great, just got a new machine and migrated to Catalina. Was getting worried about not having access to it anymore. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 8, 2021)

*For people who were previously using the plugin version... *

You CAN install PaulXStretch AU/VST 1.2.4 Plugin on Catalina 10.15.7.

By default you'll get an error that says that it will be removed because _the developer can't be identified_.

The workaround is to temporarily disable SIP, navigate to System Preferences' Security & Privacy tab and make sure "Allow from Anywhere" is checked. Once 'Allow from anywhere' is ticked you can add the VST and/or AU plugin to their respective plugin folders and macos will not flag them when scanned.

You'll want to have your DAW(s) scan the plugin while SIP is still disabled, and make sure it works in your DAW... Once scanned and approved you should be able to enable SIP again and the plugin will continue to work with SIP is enabled again...


*PaulXStretch AU/VST:*
https://xenakios.wordpress.com/paulxstretch-plugin/
*Temporarily Disable SIP:*








How to open apps from unidentified developers on Mac


Yes, you can open these apps — although maybe you shouldn't.




www.imore.com






Below you can see I have it running in the latest version of Logic in 10.15.7.


----------



## darraghosullivan (Aug 19, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> *For people who were previously using the plugin version... *
> 
> You CAN install PaulXStretch AU/VST 1.2.4 Plugin on Catalina 10.15.7.
> 
> ...


just tried this and it won't work with SIP back enabled even after being scanned with it off


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 19, 2021)

Odd. It's been working for me since installing it. Apparently I don't have the latest security update though so perhaps they changed something recently...


----------



## PhoenixToo (Oct 10, 2021)

ryanstrong said:


> Having issues hearing any playback in the app on Big Sur. Anyone else? Anyone aware of a Big Sur version of this?


Yep, I don't hear a thing either on Big Sur.


----------



## timprebble (Oct 10, 2021)

ryanstrong said:


> Having issues hearing any playback in the app on Big Sur. Anyone else? Anyone aware of a Big Sur version of this?


I have PaulStretch3 app installed on Big Sur and it works fine - can audition & hear it...
I'm processing 96kHz stereo files, monitoring via Macs Built In Audio

If you go to Settings > Audio Device & click Test, do you not hear tone?


----------



## left_seat (Feb 5, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> *For people who were previously using the plugin version... *
> 
> You CAN install PaulXStretch AU/VST 1.2.4 Plugin on Catalina 10.15.7.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

I installed the component, and even got as far as the Plugin Manager successfully validating it. The only problem is it doesn't show in my plugin menu. I've restarted Logic, restarted my Mac etc., bit it's still not showing up in my menu. Any thoughts? 

Thanks in advance. 

Catalina 10.15.7 running Logic Pro 10.6.3


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 6, 2022)

Did you check Logic's plugin manager and make sure it's ticked?
(Also it's listed under the developer name "Xenakios" in case you missed it in the plugin menu).

I tend to stick with Logic 10.5 because UI changes made to Logic 10.6 caused some of my Keyboard Maestro macros to break ... Anyway I keep 10.5.1 and 10.6.3 on the same machine, so I just checked. I noticed that PaulXStretch *wasn't* showing up in 10.6 but does in 10.5. which seemed odd since I had just used it a week or two ago.

I quit 10.6 and checked 10.5 and there it was... Weirder, after instantiating it in 10.5, when I re-launched 10.6 there it was in the plugin list.  So apparently 10.6 is fussy about it... I've quit and relaunched 10.6 a few times now and that seems to have done the job...

If you have an archive of Logic 10.5 (always a good idea to keep around for edge cases like this!), try renaming it to Logic 10.5 before putting it in your applications so you don't overwrite 10.6, and keep both versions of Logic installed... You can either use PS in 10.5 which has been consistently working for me, or launch 10.5 1st, check that it's showing up in the plugin list, then quit and launch 10.6 to see if that gave 10.6 the kick in the arse it needed.

If that doesn't work quote me back and we'll see if we can get it figured out...
Here's a screenshot showing it currently working in 10.6.


----------



## left_seat (Feb 6, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Did you check Logic's plugin manager and make sure it's ticked?
> (Also it's listed under the developer name "Xenakios" in case you missed it in the plugin menu).
> 
> I tend to stick with Logic 10.5 because UI changes made to Logic 10.6 caused some of my Keyboard Maestro macros to break ... Anyway I keep 10.5.1 and 10.6.3 on the same machine, so I just checked. I noticed that PaulXStretch *wasn't* showing up in 10.6 but does in 10.5. which seemed odd since I had just used it a week or two ago.
> ...


Hey,

Thanks so much for your in-depth response. 

I didn’t give up after I made the post to the thread and eventually noticed that it does show up in the plug-in menu but weirdly, only on a track (audio, software instrument or even drummer) with something present on the track already. If I look for it to add to a newly created track that doesn’t have a midi file midi or audio file on it yet, it doesn’t show up in the menu. But as soon as there’s a midi or audio file on the track, there it is! Unlike most other plug-ins that can be add to a track immediately after creating it whether or not there’s something on the track yet. Not sure if that’s just with my system or that’s actually how it is. For the record though, today I took the plunge and updated my system to Big Sur and it pleases me to say, the Paulstretch standalone works fine and the plug-in version in the latest Logic, was successfully validated. I’m just not sure I know how to use it as a plug-in as opposed to the standalone. Is there a manual around for the plug-in? And I couldn’t find any videos on YouTube of someone using it as a plug-in and Logic. The fact that I still have to have some audio or midi file on the track and then still have to drag and drop a .wav into Paulstretch is odd. But like I said, I probably don’t know what I’m doing. Is it supposed to work like other plug-ins where whatever’s on the track is going through the plug-in or do you still have to drag and drop stuff. It’s just now in the door so you don’t have to use some sort of system mixer like Groundcontrol Cube? Trying to wrap my head around the benefit of having it in the DAW other than maybe not having to use a virtual system mixer like Soundflower or Groundcontrol Cube.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 6, 2022)

left_seat said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks so much for your in-depth response.
> 
> I didn’t give up after I made the post to the thread and eventually noticed that it does show up in the plug-in menu but weirdly, only on a track (audio, software instrument or even drummer) with something present on the track already. If I look for it to add to a newly created track that doesn’t have a midi file midi or audio file on it yet, it doesn’t show up in the menu. But as soon as there’s a midi or audio file on the track, there it is! Unlike most other plug-ins that can be add to a track immediately after creating it whether or not there’s something on the track yet. Not sure if that’s just with my system or that’s actually how it is. For the record though, today I took the plunge and updated my system to Big Sur and it pleases me to say, the Paulstretch standalone works fine and the plug-in version in the latest Logic, was successfully validated. I’m just not sure I know how to use it as a plug-in as opposed to the standalone. Is there a manual around for the plug-in? And I couldn’t find any videos on YouTube of someone using it as a plug-in and Logic. The fact that I still have to have some audio or midi file on the track and then still have to drag and drop a .wav into Paulstretch is odd. But like I said, I probably don’t know what I’m doing. Is it supposed to work like other plug-ins where whatever’s on the track is going through the plug-in or do you still have to drag and drop stuff. It’s just now in the door so you don’t have to use some sort of system mixer like Groundcontrol Cube? Trying to wrap my head around the benefit of having it in the DAW other than maybe not having to use a virtual system mixer like Soundflower or Groundcontrol Cube.


Yup, I've noticed this as well now that you mention it. I don't know why that is, but hopefully all is good now for you!

Good to know it's working on BS, hopefully that means Monetery as well since I plan on moving to an M1 Max/Pro soon..

As far as using it you need to tick the "capture" box. After you capture audio you should hear playback and can adjust the settings. Think of it kind of like working with Melodyne.... You can also layer the captured audio by ticking "pass input through".


----------



## timprebble (Feb 6, 2022)

left_seat said:


> Trying to wrap my head around the benefit of having it in the DAW other than maybe not having to use a virtual system mixer like Soundflower or Groundcontrol Cube.


The only benefit I've heard anyone mention is the ability to use automation of parameters.

i prefer using the app


----------



## left_seat (Feb 6, 2022)

timprebble said:


> The only benefit I've heard anyone mention is the ability to use automation of parameters.
> 
> i prefer using the ap





jcrosby said:


> Yup, I've noticed this as well now that you mention it. I don't know why that is, but hopefully all is good now for you!
> 
> Good to know it's working on BS, hopefully that means Monetery as well since I plan on moving to an M1 Max/Pro soon..
> 
> As far as using it you need to tick the "capture" box. After you capture audio you should hear playback and can adjust the settings. Think of it kind of like working with Melodyne.... You can also layer the captured audio by ticking "pass input through".





jcrosby said:


> Yup, I've noticed this as well now that you mention it. I don't know why that is, but hopefully all is good now for you!
> 
> Good to know it's working on BS, hopefully that means Monetery as well since I plan on moving to an M1 Max/Pro soon..
> 
> As far as using it you need to tick the "capture" box. After you capture audio you should hear playback and can adjust the settings. Think of it kind of like working with Melodyne.... You can also layer the captured audio by ticking "pass input through".


Big thanks again, Justin! Much appreciated! Obviously the screenshot is very helpful but when you mentioned to think of it like Melodyne, it totally made sense. Thank you so much.


----------



## left_seat (Feb 6, 2022)

timprebble said:


> The only benefit I've heard anyone mention is the ability to use automation of parameters.
> 
> i prefer using the app


I can see that. Thanks for the reply. I think I’ll prefer the standalone also. Are you on Mac? If so, what audio mixer/router do you use to get it into your DAW? Thanks again.


----------



## timprebble (Feb 6, 2022)

left_seat said:


> I can see that. Thanks for the reply. I think I’ll prefer the standalone also. Are you on Mac? If so, what audio mixer/router do you use to get it into your DAW? Thanks again.


I dont route it into my DAW.
When I'm working in my DAW and find something I want to PaulStretch, I export selected bits from ProTools as 24/96k WAV files (or whatever SR I am working at) process them in PaulStretch and save the processed versions as new WAV files, noting the process in the filename.

I've mainly been working with bird vocals, so eg I export Bellbird 01.wav
and from Paulstretch export the processed versions as new files:
Bellbird 01 PS01 -3oc stretch1000.wav
Bellbird 01 PS02 -2oc stretch500.wav
etc...

I usually always print effects when designing sounds, as then I can select/edit/layer between many variations...


----------



## left_seat (Feb 6, 2022)

timprebble said:


> I dont route it into my DAW.
> When I'm working in my DAW and find something I want to PaulStretch, I export selected bits from ProTools as 24/96k WAV files (or whatever SR I am working at) process them in PaulStretch and save the processed versions as new WAV files, noting the process in the filename.
> 
> I've mainly been working with bird vocals, so eg I export Bellbird 01.wav
> ...


Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sotoko (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi 👋 
So I found a solution for our issues for Catalina last update . 
You have to open the terminal ,
Tap : 
sudo xattr -rd http://com.apple/ (com.apple).quarantine /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/PaulXStretch.vst

Your password ,

And you should be good to go 👍


----------



## left_seat (Feb 17, 2022)

Sotoko said:


> Hi 👋
> So I found a solution for our issues for Catalina last update .
> You have to open the terminal ,
> Tap :
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## Glenn Broersma (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks for this one!


----------



## Sotoko (Mar 15, 2022)

Glenn Broersma said:


> Thanks for this one!


You’re welcome 😉


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 12, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Did you check Logic's plugin manager and make sure it's ticked?
> (Also it's listed under the developer name "Xenakios" in case you missed it in the plugin menu).
> 
> I tend to stick with Logic 10.5 because UI changes made to Logic 10.6 caused some of my Keyboard Maestro macros to break ... Anyway I keep 10.5.1 and 10.6.3 on the same machine, so I just checked. I noticed that PaulXStretch *wasn't* showing up in 10.6 but does in 10.5. which seemed odd since I had just used it a week or two ago.
> ...


I clicked the link at the top of this thread and downloaded PaulStretch and got it to open with the instructions on the GitHub download page. However, the version I downloaded looks a lot different than what you have on your screenshot. What version is that and where did you find it?


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 12, 2022)

98bpm said:


> I clicked the link at the top of this thread and downloaded PaulStretch and got it to open with the instructions on the GitHub download page. However, the version I downloaded looks a lot different than what you have on your screenshot. What version is that and where did you find it?


I'm using Paul X Stretch 1.2.4. It's not the standalone, it's a plugin version and still works in 10.15 for me...

https://xenakios.wordpress.com/paulxstretch-plugin/


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 13, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I'm using Paul X Stretch 1.2.4. It's not the standalone, it's a plugin version and still works in 10.15 for me...
> 
> https://xenakios.wordpress.com/paulxstretch-plugin/


Oh OK, thanks. Since I don’t think I need this as a plug-in, I’ll stick to the standalone version now that it’s working.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 20, 2022)

New developer; New versions:






Paulstretch Reborn


Still great; Still free. Coming to a platform near you (Including iOS public BETA) Brought into the present by iOS developer SONOSAURUS (ThumbJam, DrumJam etc), with full blessings of Nasca Octavian Paul and Xenakios :)...




vi-control.net


----------



## Sotoko (Apr 20, 2022)

el-bo said:


> New developer; New versions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing !! Thanks .


----------



## 98bpm (Apr 20, 2022)

el-bo said:


> New developer; New versions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may need to give this one a try! Thanks for the post!


----------

